# Grubhub Review



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been driving with GrubHub 2 months 11 days. I've been through many issues all of them small. The largest issue amounts to about $8.61. I'm constantly giving kids a buck off on their Chicken and Waffles but the principal is is you work and you get paid but you promised.

I think mostly been working the mid evening shift Monday Tuesday Thursday and morning shifts Friday Saturday and Sunday in Chicago North Side 5200 North to almost Wisconsin line. It's a big area with a lot of customers and some of the roads are pretty good.

For the first 3 weeks approximately I hit the feelings. What the hell is this thing. Why is it taking so long. Why am I missing $8.61. Who the hell are these people? Then suddenly everything calm down. I've only had to call them a couple of times. And I had Express to GrubHub in an email when I was running late due to traffic on Lower Wacker Drive. I told them I shouldn't have to talk to you people at all. They might even have the same concrens.

Most of the phone calls if any that you make to GrubHub will be to the driver's assistance when you're on a delivery and someone does not answer their telephone or their doorbell and you're standing there nervously and impatiently wanting to deliver this food and pick up your other order.

GrubHub understand people have better things to do all the time. All they ask is for you to schedule your own hours in two to three hour blocks one week in advance. The schedule opportunity comes out on Thursday for me. And show up for the easy two hours of sightseeing in Chicago behind the wheel of your own vehicle.

How much do I make? I average $230 a week for 10 to 12 hours of driving. It's almost $20 an hour. I get an order. I pick up the order. I arrived at the customer. I get another order. Sometimes I get two orders at once from the same restaurant.

How much do I spend on gas? I've been lucky to keep it under $12 per day. I spend about $100 a week working 7 days a week driving to jobs. A total of 34 to 40 hours a week. I have to drive 8 miles to my region and 8 Miles home. That's 16 miles a day just to get there.

This is a really good 2nd job. If I could work 40 hours a week at $20 an hour I would make $800 a week. Unfortunately I would probably go crazy again.

I recommend people drive with GrubHub. It's not a job where you going to pay the mortgage. This is a second income between 225 and $350 a week.

To be successful at this job in my opinion this is what's worked for me. Schedule my shifts on the hours I can work. Show up for my block and work. Accept every order that comes your way. Be patient. You're a new driver to going to test you with slow days where you only make 35 bucks in 2 hours. You might run into a slow day where you only get $22. If you choose a midnight to 2 a.m. shift you might get a couple of orders.

After 2 days this week I'm at $197.20. Wednesday I didn't work. And I have to two and a half hour shift today from 2:30 to 7:30 p.m.

GrubHub is a good place to work if you choose to accept the assignment follow their rules and you should easily have an extra $1,000 a month.

Precaution beware they pay the $11 an hour but it's set up to benefit GrubHub. I can accept it I've only lost $8 because of it and did not ask them about the situation. I just accepted it. It's only happened once and it was early just after I started.

GrubHub Pros

Make your own schedule
Two to three hour shifts
Over minimum wage
Earn 850 to 1500 per month

GrubHub Cons

It's a job
Traffic
Parking

My idea of pro and con maybe different from everyone else's and I'm almost certain it is for we all have our own points of view our own opinions and we experience different things. I have a low tolerance for b******* as you've seen here but I'm reasonable and it was just one or two instances of a in job hassle.

I have recommended this to my oldest friend and I am recommending driving for GrubHub to you

Four and a half Stars - $8.61 plus $7.50 for the order that was cancelled where I was paid both the delivery charge and the tip. I could have taken the orders in a different order. But I don't think it would have turned out any different regardless of what order I took first.

Things you'll need

A car with gas
Big red pizza bag or two.

You can find the big red pizza bags at Restaurant Depot. You can find them online. You might be able to go to a pizza restaurant and buy one of theirs. I bought my two bags from Steve-o's a huge GrubHub customer, unfortunately the hours were long and I was not making minimum wage. $8 an hour most of the time.

I hear this a lot most of the drivers don't have bags. So get if you two back or two.

You can find a GrubHub employment advertisement on Craigslist in Chicago that's how I joined.

Best of luck funding your life


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You lost me at buck off chicken and waffles


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

What's up with the red bags? No one gives a squat if you use red bags. Red is the loud bully braggart of the entire color spectrum and everybody knows it. I find it offensive, it makes me want to go to my safe space in the dark.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It depends on your area. GH sounds amazing in Chicago but it is shit here in DC. I have never come close to making $20/hr. Maybe $16-$17 on a good day but mostly less. Def the most wait times and “I just got the order” from restaurants. It’s crazy you are averaging over $20/hr when your highest order is $8.61. It was impossible for me to average 2 orders per hour due to long pickups and wait times. You must be in the perfect area for GH. Like I said it depends on your area. I haven’t totally given up on GH yet but I’m in no rush to try it again

I should also mention that I had the highest expectations of GH thanks to rave reviews like this. I thought it would be the perfect combination of DD pay/tips and UE convenience/ease. Not even close on both accounts. You average $6-$7 per order which is a little better than UE. I always got 1-2 no tip orders per day as well which you pretty much have to accept to keep your hourly guarantee. I never qualitfy for the guarantee since I always decline those BS $3.50 5+ miles no tip orders.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I have given this review before, GH pays 3:1 vs UE. I shoot for only 5 orders per day if I am working the others too or 10 if I am only working GH. With tip I avg 10.00 per run and I can get 2 to 3 per hour. You do the math.

UE gives you more orders but you have to do 15 to make decent money and that means working all day and crunching the numbers that means less than minimum wage. I quit after 2 to 3 hours with GH and make about 20.00/hr. GH prefers you work only the shifts you have pre-signed up for but now you can turn on the app whenever you want and they always send something even though they say they give preference to those who are on the block.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> I have given this review before, GH pays 3:1 vs UE. I shoot for only 5 orders per day if I am working the others too or 10 if I am only working GH. With tip I avg 10.00 per run and I can get 2 to 3 per hour. You do the math.
> 
> UE gives you more orders but you have to do 15 to make decent money and that means working all day and crunching the numbers that means less than minimum wage. I quit after 2 to 3 hours with GH and make about 20.00/hr. GH prefers you work only the shifts you have pre-signed up for but now you can turn on the app whenever you want and they always send something even though they say they give preference to those who are on the block.


That's great but that's in your area. Just saying all areas are not the same. You average $10 an order and I don't even remember the last time I got a $10 order in DC. I average $7 on GH and $6 on UE so that's barely over 1:1 compared to your 3:1. DD is the best in my area yet I hear so many people talking about how bad it is where they are at. I know it sounds crazy but things might not be the same for everyone

Anyone interested in GH or any other of these gigs needs to try it for themselves to see how it is


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm originally from the DC area (Maryland), and I would not guess that DC would be a good area and I would guess they are poor tippers. Don't want to get racial, but "black people don't tip", a stereotype but seems to be true. 

Even here you have to figure out the best place to locate yourself. They claim the closet driver gets the order. You have to move to a strategic location and not sit and wait for pings.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> You lost me at buck off chicken and waffles


I can just stand there 10 minutes waiting for the kids to go get a buck.
I can spend 10 minutes driving to the gas station to get change for a 20 or I can give him a dollar off.
I can stand there and give the guy exact change. Or I can round his order down from $28.32. To $28 even



Chris1973 said:


> What's up with the red bags? No one gives a squat if you use red bags. Red is the loud bully braggart of the entire color spectrum and everybody knows it. I find it offensive, it makes me want to go to my safe space in the dark.


I need two bags in the winter. I need the bags in the summer because I drive a convertible. But mainly I need the bags to keep the food hot. I just like the pizza bags to hold grocery bags and pizza boxes



columbuscatlady said:


> I have given this review before, GH pays 3:1 vs UE. I shoot for only 5 orders per day if I am working the others too or 10 if I am only working GH. With tip I avg 10.00 per run and I can get 2 to 3 per hour. You do the math.
> 
> UE gives you more orders but you have to do 15 to make decent money and that means working all day and crunching the numbers that means less than minimum wage. I quit after 2 to 3 hours with GH and make about 20.00/hr. GH prefers you work only the shifts you have pre-signed up for but now you can turn on the app whenever you want and they always send something even though they say they give preference to those who are on the block.


Sitting around for 2 hours waiting for $22 sounded reasonable until something better came along. But grubhub's working about as well as I was expecting.



columbuscatlady said:


> I'm originally from the DC area (Maryland), and I would not guess that DC would be a good area and I would guess they are poor tippers. Don't want to get racial, but "black people don't tip", a stereotype but seems to be true.
> 
> Even here you have to figure out the best place to locate yourself. They claim the closet driver gets the order. You have to move to a strategic location and not sit and wait for pings.


Maybe in Washington DC people don't tip. It has to do with income and situation. Some people on the westside of Chicago tip some people in the west side of Chicago don't tip people in the suburbs tip people in the suburbs don't tip.

You have to accept the no tip as much as you have to accept the tip. It's just part of the job but yeah I can be disappointed for 2 or 3 minutes when I don't get a tip



uberboy1212 said:


> That's great but that's in your area. Just saying all areas are not the same. You average $10 an order and I don't even remember the last time I got a $10 order in DC. I average $7 on GH and $6 on UE so that's barely over 1:1 compared to your 3:1. DD is the best in my area yet I hear so many people talking about how bad it is where they are at. I know it sounds crazy but things might not be the same for everyone
> 
> Anyone interested in GH or any other of these gigs needs to try it for themselves to see how it is


I agree. Everyone's opinion is based on their own feelings. We have the same feelings but the feelings are not the same. They're filtered through a different neurological matter period two sets of brains two different types of feeling. It's complex

Sorry about your problems. I don't know anything about Washington DC.

Here's a couple of screenshots of two days this week. You can see it I work plenty of hours besides the block. The day I worked 1 hour block I also worked my own hour because they need a drivers.

If everyday could be like these past three days. I might even take a day off work. I'm working Thanksgiving until 2 a.m.



William1964 said:


> I can just stand there 10 minutes waiting for the kids to go get a buck.
> I can spend 10 minutes driving to the gas station to get change for a 20 or I can give him a dollar off.
> I can stand there and give the guy exact change. Or I can round his order down from $28.32. To $28 even
> 
> ...


Actually I average $76.10 a day through two jobs. I deliver Chicken and Waffles 4 days a week for a total of 20 hours and I deliver with GrubHub 45 days a week for a total of about 20 hours. And all I do is drive around and put gas my car and fix my car


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just following up an ending my review.

I average $56.60 driving GrubHub for two and a half hours.

Today I made $39.78. I worked morning shifts on the weekend when available.

Good Luck make some money


----------



## CruisinAround (Dec 23, 2016)

GH is decent until they start sending you shit/far away orders every time then deactivate you for some BS reason and won't give you a straight answer as to why.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

CruisinAround said:


> GH is decent until they start sending you shit/far away orders every time then deactivate you for some BS reason and won't give you a straight answer as to why.


It's funny how all these delivery gigs seem so great for the first week or 2.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> It's funny how all these delivery gigs seem so great for the first week or 2.


I have been doing GH for over 2 years and it is my favorite.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

This is what I've earned over the last 10 weeks. I took off the pennies. Gas is between 15 and 18%. That's all my driving for GrubHub Chicken and Waffles cigarette and soda runs grocery shopping.

159
315
125
295
233
183
336
213
255
463

98% acceptance rate. 
No missed days of work. 
250 deliveries.

I don't know what you mean by a long run. Four and a half miles and 18 minutes about the longest distance I can remember to pick up an order with little or no tip. It's just something I don't use to complain about. They do Kill Your Average. I have about a $10 per delivery average.

Winters going to be interesting in Chicago. There are some sketchy roads out there. Lake Shore Drive Sheridan Drive Green Bay Road Emerson and Ridge. Green Bay Road Emerson and ridge all come to a point at the bottom of the hill . I'm going to have to relax and slow down and settle for less money if I have to. The other part of the plan is to drive between the snowflakes. Hopefully Tom Skilling can give me a good 10 day forecast every Wednesday night. Work one less day per week. Definitely keep me safer.

It's not just the slipperiness of my car. The other drivers out there crazy. They are asses. Fortunately I'm sitting at home right now and not one of those asses.

I'm looking forward to it. The Chrysler LeBaron I had years ago was a freaking plow. Better add two front tires to that brake job.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I decided to turn on GH today since they sent me a text. My first offer was for ihop 5 miles away and the dropoff 4-5 miles away. $5.40 $1 tip. I cancelled the order. Next one I get is from a restaurant 14 miles away in a mall for $6.30. Rejected before I heard the 2nd cow bell. Lunch GH is ****ing horrible here. Dinner is def better but I rarely get a chance to work in the evenings

GH makes you rely way too much on tips compared to the other gigs. I just accepted an order since the pickup is a on I go to regularly for UE. $2.50 tip for a whopping $5.80 whoopie

Just got an order on my way to dropping off the $5.80 order for $6.20 on a 9+ mile pickup. Rejected again. A day in the life of a DC GH driver

Got another order right away. $5.80 for Qdoba 5+ miles away. Not horrible but still rejected. The point of being on GH is to actually make more than I would on UE not less


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Another $5.80 order with a whopping $2.00 tip. I accepted since the pickup is fairly close (3.5 miles). Also if I rejected every shitty offer they sent me then I wouldn't make any money today. The good news about this order is the dropoff is right next to my house. The bad news (other than the tip and pay) is that the order will not be ready for another 15 minutes so I'm sitting here typing this. This ends my GH livestream for the day



William1964 said:


> This is what I've earned over the last 10 weeks. I took off the pennies. Gas is between 15 and 18%. That's all my driving for GrubHub Chicken and Waffles cigarette and soda runs grocery shopping.
> 
> 159
> 315
> ...


I would have no problem with GH if all the pickups were under 4.5 miles. As you can see by my orders today (typical day for me) I got 2 orders under 5 miles. The ridiculous pickup distances is probably my main beef with them

Oh and the waiting...God the waiting


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok finall got a good order. $11 ($7.50 tip) sushi place 5+ miles away. Guess they felt sorry for me and decided to throw me a bone


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I make less money on the days where I have to wait at the restaurant for the food to be cooked.

Most of my deliveries are between 8 and $12. Occasionally I get a big one like 15- $19. And a couple of times tonight I get one for six bucks.

I'm working in Chicago 11:30 to 2 a.m. tonight. I found an area with the most restaurants listed at the GrubHub food delivery site. One of the restaurants that's open during this time usually has a 30 to 35 minute wait for the food to be cooked. It's a momentum killer but tonight it's an easy 27 bucks minimum

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

You guys are analyzing this too much. Sometimes DD rules like tonight, sometimes GH rules when you're scheduled on a block. GH pays mileage, DD doesn't. GH has $12/hr min guarantee in Chicagoland, DD doesn't. Aim for $1 (or more) revenue per mile drive distance (pick up + delivery), and you'll be ahead vs no surge Uber or Lyft driving. Your shocks and suspension will thank you. Flex may pay more per hour but you're trading depreciation and wear and tear on your car for $$.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't get the complaints about wait time with GH. They tell you the "pickup by" time. There is no sense in getting there before then. If you go there at the time it says to pickup by the order will be ready.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> I don't get the complaints about wait time with GH. They tell you the "pickup by" time. There is no sense in getting there before then. If you go there at the time it says to pickup by the order will be ready.


The more reason (and both DD and GH may frown on this and def Caviar disallows this) to stack both DD and GH pings back to back.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm looking at another $450 a week next week. When the schedule came out this morning there were three double blocks I could pick up. I scheduled myself 25 and a half hours next week. Almost twice as many hours as usual.

The only reason you might want to show up early at the restaurant is that the order might be ready. Generally I get there 12 to 15 minutes early and it's like a 2 minute wait. Then there are those orders that you have to wait for. You guys are going to wait driving around. Or you're going to wait when you're at the restaurant.

No snow in the next 10 days but the road

Good luck

There are still 115 blocks available for GrubHub starting Monday the 27th.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

William1964 said:


> There are still 115 blocks available for GrubHub starting Monday the 27th.


The schedule doesn't come out until Saturday mornings in this market. You don't even need to schedule too much, they let you turn the app on whenever you want now.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

This is just my opinion from my experience in DC. As I said earlier, if all the pickups were 4.5 miles or less I would happily take every order (which is what I do with UE). I never qualify for the guarantee due to multiple 9-10+ mile pickups that I refuse to accept. $12/hr is shit when you consider we are driving our own cars and paying for gas. With UE I average less (@11.50) but I’m willing to deal with it since it’s so much easier (for me). All pickups under 4 miles and almost always ready when I get there. Also, UE is the only one of these gigs where I don’t even have to leave my neighborhood and get pings from home. Far less driving and sometimes I get lucky with tips. DD I average $14-15/hr ($18+ on weekends) which I am mote than happy with even though it was more before the new pay model. I still use all 3 though I never schedule with GH anymore


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> This is just my opinion from my experience in DC. As I said earlier, if all the pickups were 4.5 miles or less I would happily take every order (which is what I do with UE). I never qualify for the guarantee due to multiple 9-10+ mile pickups that I refuse to accept. $12/hr is shit when you consider we are driving our own cars and paying for gas. With UE I average less (@11.50) but I'm willing to deal with it since it's so much easier (for me). All pickups under 4 miles and almost always ready when I get there. Also, UE is the only one of these gigs where I don't even have to leave my neighborhood and get pings from home. Far less driving and sometimes I get lucky with tips. DD I average $14-15/hr ($18+ on weekends) which I am mote than happy with even though it was more before the new pay model. I still use all 3 though I never schedule with GH anymore


GH seems really slow lately and with the recent Portillos and DD tie up, DD is really killing it here in Chicagoland. This is a good idea not to schedule with GH and make DD a priority.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> GH seems really slow lately and with the recent Portillos and DD tie up, DD is really killing it here in Chicagoland. This is a good idea not to schedule with GH and make DD a priority.


I signup for DD about 3 weeks ago. I also use Postmates and Caviar. DD works nicely in Chicago. At least during lunch and dinner rush. Caviar pays better, but tips are rare. DD on the other hand incorporated (most) tips in pay. Same as Amazon. BS


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

GH ticked me off yesterday. Sent me to a pick up 8 miles away. Yes, shame on me for taking it but I had to drop blocks unexpectedly earlier in the week so I was trying to make amends.

After delivery I was in BFE so I sat in a parking lot to collect my hourly guarantee. I was not heading back to my favorite area only to get pulled out again. 

DD at least keeps me in a contained area so less deadmiles.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> GH seems really slow lately and with the recent Portillos and DD tie up, DD is really killing it here in Chicagoland. This is a good idea not to schedule with GH and make DD a priority.


DD has been solid for me in Baltimore but unortuantely there is no GH or UE there so Im stuck on one platform. Usually it works out and I make a decent amount but there are days where it is slow and Im stuck sitting in my car waiting for a ping which sucks. My neighborhood has UE and GH but no DD. So I spend half the week in Bmore on DD and the other half at home doubling up with UE and GH. Definitely with you on not scheduling with GH anymore. I never qualify for the hourly guarantee anyway so whats the point? Plus I get daily texts from them saying they are short on drivers.



MHR said:


> GH ticked me off yesterday. Sent me to a pick up 8 miles away. Yes, shame on me for taking it but I had to drop blocks unexpectedly earlier in the week so I was trying to make amends.
> 
> After delivery I was in BFE so I sat in a parking lot to collect my hourly guarantee. I was not heading back to my favorite area only to get pulled out again.
> 
> DD at least keeps me in a contained area so less deadmiles.


I cant stand those long pickups with GH. I prob get just as many with DD but the difference is that I make at least $11-$12 per order on those long pickups for DD. I have no problem driving those distances if I am being compensated for it.


----------



## jmf02 (Nov 25, 2017)

I've been delivering for GH for about a month. I've dropped a lot of blocks. Anybody know of them 'terminating' someone for dropping too many? 

I do a great job when I do work.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

jmf02 said:


> I've been delivering for GH for about a month. I've dropped a lot of blocks. Anybody know of them 'terminating' someone for dropping too many?
> 
> I do a great job when I do work.


As with anything if you do TOO much they probably can terminate you. I have been with GH for at least 3 years and the drop rate just affects when you get to schedule for blocks (which I could care less about now because you can turn the app on whenever you want). "Priority" people get to schedule themselves on Wednesdays. Then there is a bunch that can schedule on Friday and everybody else on Saturday.

My advice is just schedule for a few blocks to let them know you are interested in working for them but then just turn on the app whenever you want.

Yesterday I got all my orders in the morning when I was not scheduled, then during my scheduled time of 6pm to 8pm I got nothing, which is unusual.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I worked 6 hours Monday $88 in change I worked five and a half hours last night made $66 in change

Last night between 916 and 10:30 I sat 6 blocks away from seven or eight restaurants that I pick up from in Chicago and got no orders. I've been conditioned to get orders just as I'm arriving at the drop off or as I'm walking up to the door or as I'm walking back to my car or within three minutes after completing a delivery.

I have priority scheduling. I'm also supposed to have access to catering. Sitting there with restaurant so close knowing they could send me to Winnetka from Rogers Park, sitting there for an hour and 15 minutes without an order is cruel and unusual.

I only work one app a dedicated worker.

Personally I can get by on $66 a day. That includes a vacation. Living in a house driving a used car. But to have have the order suddenly stopped with an hour and 15 minutes left in my block makes me want to send a 240 character Manifesto outlining 2 problems of on-demand workers being controlled Buy computer program for the basic needs of survival. And what should be done about it.

A subpoena will get the documents that show between 9/16 and 10:30 X number of deliveries come out and I didn't get any and I have priority scheduling and some form of catering do me


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Am I supposed to take this to them directly?

I doubt they would understand.

So what are you do for an hour and 15 minutes when there's no work? Trash the office think of killing the boss? Wondering why there's no work? What do you mean you don't sit around because there's no work? You mean you always have work when your on your shift or is it a block?

You do realize the space I'm in for an hour and 15 minutes is about three times the size of the average coffin. It does have some Headroom.

You're lucky at least you can pace around the cubicle. If I get out and walk around the car and I happen to get too far away from the car it can be held against me because they're watching Every Move I Make probably in 3 foot increments. I don't think they can check my browsing history but they know if I hit a button on my phone. God forbid they don't like the button I hit.

I know I parked in front of McDonald's but all I did was take a piss. I moved hundred feet because the vape store sign was burning my retinas and I wanted it out of my field of vision. I felt it was a good place to wait for an order up in Wilmette.


I'm pretty sure psychiatrist would understand what I'm trying to point out here and even agree with me that it is unusual and it's kind of cruel. However they're high price drug dealers and it's about more about hearing what you're saying rather than having someone else hear what you're saying. However the psychiatrist that disagree on that. She needs a paycheck

I also felt the loss of control. Yes I still feel I'm the greatest thing since sliced bread and I'm the one who makes the decisions. It was more of a train wreck. That guy is dead or no longer exist. He died in a train wreck. I'm sure it was about my vacation and how well I was doing the saving money. But now I'm getting too personal.

This loss of control was caused by a phone call. The restaurant was closed she told me in person. It would not open for about an hour and it would take 20 more minutes to cook the food. GrubHub called back told me it would be 20 minutes and asked me if I would wait around. It was pretty much caused by making a decision or having to make a decision I feel like I shouldn't have to make. I accepted the offer. The undersigned and reassign orders all the time without my permission. Maybe four x.

I waited 45 minutes before I head the order.

Something I felt I needed to hear using speech recognition.

I've heard we do that think that we're number one and it always in control as part of our survival. It helps a survive.

Is there anything else about a person you might want to know? I don't think I can explain it to you and would direct you to psychology.com and ask simple questions like should I care?

Until just tell me it's a variance. And you're talking to a card counter. Give me a break. Yeah there are slow times. But you've got the information in your computer that answers the question whether or not you could have given me an order in that hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It will take time to regain Trust because I don't understand what happened for an hour and 15 minutes.

Then there will be a time of adjustment waiting for it to happen again.

So just as I forget about the situation and everything back on a new track it happens again.

Just because I know the process does it mean I'm doing it intentionally.

It's a natural process of recovery


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

William1964 said:


> It will take time to regain Trust because I don't understand what happened for an hour and 15 minutes.


You can go whole blocks with no order if you just sit still. If you know the right places to move to you'll usually get something.

But this week has seemed unusually slow to me. I have had only one order since Monday. I didn't move though, but still that's pretty slow for GH.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The money is right. But I sat around for an hour and 14 minutes without an order. Easy

Last night I got an order during the last hour. I was sitting undivine near Aldine Middle Eastern restaurants Pakistani restaurants. Ones that I know are open late and I get orders from off at 8. I got an order from an Indian restaurant a Pakistani restaurant but it was in Skokie. It was a $14. It was also ready for pickup 20 seconds after I got the offer. I'm expected to think that they couldn't get me that order 5 or 10 minutes sooner. They have plenty of orders but just averaging my income.

Because of the difficulties I've been having or feel like I'm having I only scheduled myself four days next week. Three hour shifts in the morning. If I wasn't so distracted which makes my job more difficult I might have scheduled Tuesday off instead of Monday. But I need a day of rest. Tuesday is free day at Brookfield Zoo. I may do that the week I leave for Yellowstone National Park.

My review is pretty much complete. I don't think I've withheld anything that describes my experience with GrubHub.

It's better than working for a restaurant simply because you can schedule your hours. And no one's going to ask you to close

Sorry for the speech recognition software. I'm not going to censor my speech or edit my speech. Those are very important seconds


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My best estimate for hourly income with grub hub is

$19.78 

I don't know if it can catch up to Chicken and Waffles. I make $2.49 more per day.

There still the issue of 8.61 that was discussed elsewhere. The gunman got 6 bucks from me but he was being direct and forward.

Not nearly as bad as what uber did to the drivers before I got there. Their driver rep was poor. I never had my pay rate cut. Just my cleaning fees denied.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

GrubHub blows, the more you excercise free will the closer you are to deactivation with no recourse. Secondly they bone the heck out of you on dead head runs. I was in Naperville got the ping for Oak Brook east of 83. Nope screw it that was my last time turning the app on. DD does the same thing. 
UE is worse cuz you don't see the drop. Essentially they all suck. UE you can scream back and they change parameters. Well at least in my experience so been UE exclusive. Tonight was the worst bone zone for U E so I turned the app off after every run repositioned turned it back on , also rejected every 13 min or greater ping. Screw them in it for me. Those type pickups always pay short less than 4 bucks for 15 min plus driving. So tonight I was a contender 4:38 mins on line 63 and change see my screen shot under UE forum.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Does UE change parameters? I have been complaining about these long pings for 2 weeks now and getting nowhere.

I'll take $20 to $25/hr with GH over UE minimum wage anyday.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

On Friday I picked up a 11-1 block @ 11:15. I immediately get a huge subway order with a $25 tip. Order says it will be ready by 11:45. When I get there I wait for another 30 mins then I get a notice saying the order was cancelled. I call support and they tell me it was an error on their part. Then I get an order 8 mile pickup non tip $4.80 (3.5 mile drop in the city) which I accept just so I can make the hourly guarantee. That will be my last day doing GH. Actually I’ll prob take an order off schedule here and there only if it’s a good tip. The moral of all this is if you live in Columbus go for it but if you live in DC don’t waste your time


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> On Friday I picked up a 11-1 block @ 11:15. I immediately get a huge subway order with a $25 tip. Order says it will be ready by 11:45. When I get there I wait for another 30 mins then I get a notice saying the order was cancelled. I call support and they tell me it was an error on their part. Then I get an order 8 mile pickup non tip $4.80 (3.5 mile drop in the city) which I accept just so I can make the hourly guarantee. That will be my last day doing GH. Actually I'll prob take an order off schedule here and there only if it's a good tip. The moral of all this is if you live in Columbus go for it but if you live in DC don't waste your time


An 8 mile pickup with only 3.5 dropoff isn't good even to make the guarantee. You have lost money just on gas.

Something about that Subway order... I would have called the customer myself to make sure that one was real. You can always call the customer, it makes them harder to screw you if they have talked to you in person. Did GH offer you some sort of compensation for your waste of time? Even UE would have done that.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> An 8 mile pickup with only 3.5 dropoff isn't good even to make the guarantee. You have lost money just on gas.
> 
> Something about that Subway order... I would have called the customer myself to make sure that one was real. You can always call the customer, it makes them harder to screw you if they have talked to you in person. Did GH offer you some sort of compensation for your waste of time? Even UE would have done that.


I didn't really have choice. If I declined it I don't make the guarantee and possibly waste almost 2 hours. I made $21 which sucks but still better than nothing. That's how GH get drivers to accept those shit non tip orders. They give them to the ones that qualify for the guarantee. They almost want u to decline so they don't have to pay out. 
As far as checking to see if the order is real, I didn't even stop to think that was a thing. I've been doing this a year now and never come across a fake order. I've gotten plenty of large lunch orders for DD and GH so I though nothing of it. You would think GH would make sure before they send you the order but I guess not. They didn't compensate me anything other than the hourly guarantee. She said I could ask Subway to give me the order since they were paid for it but wtf am I going to do with 20 sandwiches


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> She said I could ask Subway to give me the order since they were paid for it but wtf am I going to do with 20 sandwiches


Who paid Subway? If GH can pay Subway for a canceled order, then they can pay you too for your wasted time. They obviously had charged someone's credit card and that includes that $25 tip you were promised.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> It depends on your area. GH sounds amazing in Chicago but it is shit here in DC. I have never come close to making $20/hr. Maybe $16-$17 on a good day but mostly less. Def the most wait times and "I just got the order" from restaurants. It's crazy you are averaging over $20/hr when your highest order is $8.61. It was impossible for me to average 2 orders per hour due to long pickups and wait times. You must be in the perfect area for GH. Like I said it depends on your area. I haven't totally given up on GH yet but I'm in no rush to try it again
> 
> I should also mention that I had the highest expectations of GH thanks to rave reviews like this. I thought it would be the perfect combination of DD pay/tips and UE convenience/ease. Not even close on both accounts. You average $6-$7 per order which is a little better than UE. I always got 1-2 no tip orders per day as well which you pretty much have to accept to keep your hourly guarantee. I never qualitfy for the guarantee since I always decline those BS $3.50 5+ miles no tip orders.


what is ue?


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> what is ue?


UberEats


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

GrubHub sent me an order I went to pick it up the restaurant said the order was picked up and delivered by someone else earlier. GrubHub paid me $7.99 by having me complete the order on the cell phone. I think that's how they need to change the system.

One of the above posters it's is right it's $25 an hour. Just keep in mind for me I'm 99% 100% acceptance rate and 0 blocks dropped.

The only average income I'm keeping is a daily average of two jobs dividing by 7 days a week. So I have like $37.53 a day driving GrubHub. Chicken and Waffles is like $42 and and change so I'm making $79.53 a day 7 days a week. It's about 5 hours a day but I have to 6 hour shifts at the restaurant every weak and recently GrubHub is offering back-to-back blocks totally 5 and 1/2 6 hours.

GrubHub Beach the Chicken and Waffle House on its own daily average but the restaurant is only $3 a day ahead

Sorry I have something else I needed to say


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I missed my 4th order Friday. I wish I knew how it happens. My best guess is I'm in a noisy location and dont hear it.

Was a very busy day. Made 55and change grub hub and 130.50 chicken and waffles.

Not going to worry about it it wasn't something I did intentionally.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

William1964 said:


> I missed my 4th order Friday. I wish I knew how it happens. My best guess is I'm in a noisy location and dont hear it.
> 
> Was a very busy day. Made 55and change grub hub and 130.50 chicken and waffles.
> 
> Not going to worry about it it wasn't something I did intentionally.


When the report comes out the next day it shows I missed a ton of orders sometimes and I did not know it. I called support and they said it is a connectivity problem. The orders don't make it to your phone some how even though the greenlight says you are available. It happens to me a lot in thunderstorms or rainy days. I have been working GH for 3 yrs and never worried about it. It doesn't affect anything.


----------



## ahung12 (Dec 19, 2017)

Just getting into whatever industry people are calling it these days (rideshare/delivery/etc) with Grubhub and DoorDash. Question about Grubhub though: when I applied, I was only allowed to choose between Oak Park and Vernon Hills as city choices in IL, and neither of those is really close to me since I'm in Bloomingdale. Does that mean that I'll only be able to take orders in either one of those cities?


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

ahung12 said:


> Just getting into whatever industry people are calling it these days (rideshare/delivery/etc) with Grubhub and DoorDash. Question about Grubhub though: when I applied, I was only allowed to choose between Oak Park and Vernon Hills as city choices in IL, and neither of those is really close to me since I'm in Bloomingdale. Does that mean that I'll only be able to take orders in either one of those cities?


They have markets and the restaurants in those "markets" are where the orders come from. You can get an idea by going online as a pretend customer, putting in a zip code from the market and then see what restaurants pop up that you can order from. So ask what zip codes are being served before you make your choice.


----------

